# I vostri colpi in canna per il fantacalcio 2015/2016



## bmb (17 Agosto 2015)

Chi di voi fa il fantacalcio seguendo la gazzetta, anche tra di amici facendo leghe private su fantagazzetta? Avrete notato l'introduzione del trequartista e vi chiedo:

1- che modulo intederete utilizzare
2- se avete in mente qualche colpo a sorpresa (a parte i soliti nomi)

Io ne ho pensati 1 per ruolo

Gagliolo in difesa
Hiljermark a centrocampo
Bernardeschi sulla trequarti
Longo in attacco


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Chi di voi fa il fantacalcio seguendo la gazzetta, anche tra di amici facendo leghe private su fantagazzetta? Avrete notato l'introduzione del trequartista e vi chiedo:
> 
> 1- che modulo intederete utilizzare
> 2- se avete in mente qualche colpo a sorpresa (a parte i soliti nomi)
> ...



Fantacalcio a 10 persone, asta dal vivo, 1000 milioni a disposizione, modificatore solo della difesa

Questo è il mio 11 tipo:

Padelli

Telles Castan Romagnoli Digne

Perisic Kone Perotti

Berardi Bacca Iago​
alcune riserve:

Lamanna
Burdisso
Gobbi
Torosidis
Souprayen
Brozovic
Donsah
Zielinski
Callejon
Juanito Gomez
Babacar


Che ne pensate ?


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fantacalcio a 10 persone, asta dal vivo, 1000 milioni a disposizione, modificatore solo della difesa
> 
> Questo è il mio 11 tipo:
> 
> ...



  molto buona


----------



## VonVittel (10 Settembre 2015)

Fantacalcio a 8, 500 milioni a disposizione e asta dal vivo (ma trattative ancora aperte).
Il mio 11 tipo invece è:
Buffon; Telles, Basta, Lazaar; Candreva, Perisic/Saponara (al 100% arriva uno dei due), Quaison, Baselli; Mandzukic, Luiz Adriano, Berardi. 

Panca e Tribuna: 
Neto - Berisha
Gilberto - Maggio - Souprayen - De Maio - El Kaoutari
Khedira - Duncan - Soriano - Kurtic 
Kalinic - Defrel - Sansone

Che ne dite?


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2015)

Fantacalcio a 8.

Diego Lopez (Rafel)

Digne 
Bonucci
Bruno Peres (Gentiletti, Paletta, El Kaoutari)

Pjanic
Marchisio
Biglia
Bertolacci (Brozovic, Kishna, Khedira, Missiroli)

Higuain
Denis 
Bernardeschi (G. Rossi, Iago, Gervinho)

11 tipo e principali riserve. Che ne pensate?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Fantacalcio a 8.
> 
> Diego Lopez (Rafel)
> 
> ...



Buona! Anche se gli attaccanti non mi convincono fino in fondo (così come i miei), ne abbiamo solo 1 da garanzia, Denis bho, preferisco Gilardino/Destro/Matri
[MENTION=2186]VonVittel[/MENTION] io non sono molto convinto di Mandzukic, bella scelta Saponara se riesci, io lo rimpiango
[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] voglio sapere che ne pensi


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Buona! Anche se gli attaccanti non mi convincono fino in fondo (così come i miei), ne abbiamo solo 1 da garanzia, Denis bho, preferisco Gilardino/Destro/Matri



Ho dato un rene e metà fegato per prendere il Pipita


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho dato un rene e metà fegato per prendere il Pipita



Embè giustamente


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fantacalcio a 10 persone, asta dal vivo, 1000 milioni a disposizione, modificatore solo della difesa
> 
> Questo è il mio 11 tipo:
> 
> ...



Ottima. Mi preoccupano solo tre soggetti: Padelli. Rendimento di solito sotto la norma e incline alla cappellata. Castan non voglio portare sfiga agli amici romanisti ma dubito si riprenda, penso finirà panchinato e avrà ricadute fisiche. Iago Falque è un mediocre. I colpacci li hai fatti sulle fasce. Telles lo conoscono in pochi ma è un signor terzino mentre Digne avrà un rendimento favoloso, tra i miei ts di prospettiva preferiti. Con Berardi vai invece sul sicuro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ottima. Mi preoccupano solo tre soggetti: Padelli. Rendimento di solito sotto la norma e incline alla cappellata. Castan non voglio portare sfiga agli amici romanisti ma dubito si riprenda, penso finirà panchinato e avrà ricadute fisiche. Iago Falque è un mediocre. I colpacci li hai fatti sulle fasce. Telles lo conoscono in pochi ma è un signor terzino mentre Digne avrà un rendimento favoloso, tra i miei ts di prospettiva preferiti. Con Berardi vai invece sul sicuro.



Eh davanti preso Bacca ho dovuto prendere quel che c'era, ho bruciato tanto per i centrocampisti da bonus


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2015)

Buffon
Neto
Sorrentino

D. Avelar
Chiellini
G. Rodriguez
Cassani
Gastaldello
Castan
Moretti
Gonzalez

Biglia
Bonaventura
Hallfredsson
Hamsik
Hernanes
Kishna
Nainggolan
Rigoni L.

Bacca
Dybala
Gilardino
Mandzukic
Kalinic
Defrel

Sono molto indeciso per i 3 titolari di difesa, consigli? Pareri?


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2015)

Kucka + Honda....


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] i primi tre, Cassani disastro gli altri non giocano e Gonzales in nazionale non mi è parso in forma


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Settembre 2015)

Raga ho fatto il fanta con altri amici, totale siamo 14, roba da pazzi. Adesso vi scrivo la rosa che sono riuscito ad aggiudicarmi all'asta tramite buste.
Portieri: Diego Loperz, Consigli, Abbiati
Difensori: De Sciglio,Abate,vrsaljko,piris,Claudio Winck, e altri 3 difensori sconosciuti che devo togliermi di corsa. 
Centrocampisti: Hamsik,Parolo,Saponara,Cataldi,Lazzari,Lucas Castro,Mati fernandez, Kisnha.
Attaccanti: Bacca,Defrel,Salah,Eder,Pazzini,Matri.

Qualche consiglio raga?? chi secondo voi dovrei cedere per poter sistemare la rosa? io avevo pensato a parte i 3 difensori sconsciuti, un centrocampista tra mati fernandez,castro e lazzari per prendere uno tra milinkovic savic,nthcam,politano o rigoni.
E in attacco vorrei cedere matri che secondo me col rientro di klose non giocherà mai. 
Che ne pensate? chi mi consigliate di prendere per sistemare la rosa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2015)

Secondo voi li aveva messi o no il Dumba Digne, Babacar e Iago? 



[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]

Sei fortissimo ! Cerca gente che gioca dietro e sei a posto.


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] i primi tre, Cassani disastro gli altri non giocano e Gonzales in nazionale non mi è parso in forma



E si spacca Avelar


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Sono primo a 7 punti per ora, turno infrasettimanale disastroso però.


E domenica questa costretto a schierare il tridente Juanito-Berardi-Callejon, la vedo grigia.


----------

